# Hello from de



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Are you looking for east coast suggestions? What hill/hills have you been too already?


----------



## Benw.17 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah definitely where are some good mountains around here? And I've been to blue, big boulder, Jack Frost, and bear creek


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Elk is a great mountain for PA.


----------

